# 9-23 flathead trip



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

my goose huntin buddy wanted to get on some flathead. i take him out a few times a year, and was just hoping for a fish or two. we started dropping baits at 6;30 and by 7;30 had 3 flathead landed. the nite never did seem to slow down. we ended up with 8 flathead and 3 channels, weights were 48,40,31,30,20,20,18,15. we had one double. I was lucky enough to pick the bigger fish pole, but i wish my buddy would of picked it. heres the 40s and 30s.
31








48 and a 20, the double fish.








40








30


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a great set of flatties! Good job!

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice shovel heads


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, thats a great night


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice night to go fishing from what I can see. I told my wife that you guys would be on them over the weekend and looks like I was right. Let the clinics begin!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> Nice night to go fishing from what I can see. I told my wife that you guys would be on them over the weekend and looks like I was right. Let the clinics begin!


Robby sure is wishing he was out that night.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Ducky! What a great night for you guys!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was happy to see everyone but me and Magis into flathead.



> Robby sure is wishing he was out that night.


I had a family function and felt like Rob Nash
getting pix, texts, and calls about flathead
about every 20 minutes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> I was happy to see everyone but me and Magis into flathead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you were home in a warm house.  I was getting those texts, while fishing within site of everyone else, and still not catching anything. Id rather not catch fish at home with my kids than huddled in a sleeping bag.


----------

